# Help with Sketchup 17



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

So I've been using SU 15 for a couple years, use it all the time to do a simple post layout for decks and pole barns. Like this: 

View attachment 444890


To get the pole locations, I've been simply drawing a line along the perimeter line, and a little "bump" appears that then represents my pole, which I can then dimension to, and see where windows and doors should go, so on and so forth.

I just got a new PC, so decided I'd get SU 17, and all seemed cool, until I went to create a layout for a new barn. HORRORS!!! I can't see my little "bump" when I drew a line! The line is there, because I can dimension to it with the dimension tool, I just can't SEE it which is going to be a major pain.

If I open one of my old layouts with SU17, I can make new lines along the existing lines, and they show up just fine, so I'm guessing some setting or something is different, but I've been messing with it for an hour and can't figure it out. 




Any suggestions?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

"Clears throat" I figured it out. I knew I would as soon as I asked for help, that's how it always goes.
It's in styles, I had to turn endpoints on. :wallbash:


----------

